# Making better ponytails that don't hurt the hair or the dog



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For Lily's long TK I use little girl terry covered hair scrunchies to put it up most of the time. They are gentle on the hair. I use plain elastics only if I am going to show (and not always then either).


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks Lily, that would probably resolve a lot of the breakage associated with the elastics and the fact that they have to get cut out. I am going to see if I can find those. 

And it won't be the first time I take your advice about grooming products. I also took your advice about getting the bravurawahl on Pet edge (you said in a post a while back that they had a great deal on it and they sure did!), and I also ordered the oblong pin brush that your groomer recommended. I have never been happy with mine. I have to wait until the end of May when my mother brings them to me from the US, but I can't wait, and it is thanks to you for pointing those out. 

Anyway, you have been quite influential to me in getting the right products. Thanks!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for those nice words, grooming is not an area I consider to be my strong suit, but I am flattered you think I have helped you so much.

One thing I would add about those scrunchies is that they will loosen and fall out over the course of a day or two, so they really don't break hair. If you can't find them have your mom look in Target or CVS or even a supermarket and she should be able to find them on a card with a rainbow of colors and plenty of them to last a while. She could probably mail them to you pretty cheaply.

Here's a picture you can share with your mom to help her find what you need.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

PD - how about something like this one? They are lightweight elastics that do not tangle on people hair. I don't have any experience in poodle hair, but they are gentle on kids hair  

Ps - I'm so happy for your new clippers!!! They were awesome for the FFT so far!!!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I know you aren't in the US but I would look to see if you can find a source of rubber bands that specifically say that they will not break the hair. Here in the US I have seen recommended bands from Lainee ltd (online store) and the braiding bands from Sally's (the black, brown, or multicolored.) they specifically say they will not break the hair. 

As for cutting them out, I don't have a pair but Lainee ltd also has band scissors which are supposed to be helpful in cutting out the bands, but I have also seen people use those little plastic letter openers.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Lainee bands or Showtechs bands (Anders Rosell says he prefers these bands, I haven't seen them so not sure if they are only available in europe).
Use a letter opener to remove bands so you don't but hair 








Reband before much tangling happens but not too often cause brushing/combing/touching the hair will cause breakage. Be very gentle when getting out any tangles.
There will always be little stray hairs here and there. 
This is my dog currently


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

How about using a seam ripper to cut out rubber bands without cutting hair? They're inexpensive (Walmart has them for $1), and safer than scissors.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Mystic realm, love that pic of Asher. Do you band down the back of the mane or wrap? Would love to see a pic of the back of him sometime.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I've done both. just started to band/wrap down the neck. I think I currently am liking the wrapping but it's early days so we'll see.
This is him after wrapping today


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for all of the tips here. I see that there are a few things I could be doing to keep that hair from ripping. I am going to try out your tips and see what works best for us.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Best of luck on Puffy's future ponytails! And mystic realm, thank you for the lovely picture of Asher's neck wraps. He looks great!


----------



## tary (Apr 3, 2017)

When my standard poodle had long hair, I used Lainee and Showtech rubber bands. They were the best! I noticed that it was really important to change the rubber bands often and keep the coat clean if you wanted to keep the hair in good condition and to avoid breakage. My girl had a lot of hair and it was really heavy so I noticed that the best way to band the hair was to make little "Eiffel-towers" with 4 pillars band together. I don't know how to explain this and I don't find any pics right now. Other good way was this: https://goo.gl/photos/sd3grsaSLfw1WQTLA


----------

